# Cop to archery industry?



## hoytdaddy (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't know any advice that I can give you since I'm an electrician. But archery has always been my number one interest also. I have great respect for law enforcement but cannot imagine in this liberal day and age trying to be a police officer. The most honorable of jobs yet society has lost all respect for them. One of the problems destroying our nation. You sound like a young man with integrity. So I genuinely hope the best for your future. Since I can't give you any advice I will do what I can for you. I will pray that God will open some doors for you in your quest for a new job. God-bless and have a good one !


----------



## msh441 (May 22, 2020)

Interesting post. I’m pulling the plug after 25 years. The last dozen as a detective, working ICAC/sex crimes/trafficking. Digital forensic specialist. 49, and some fortuitous investments have a created a situation where I really don’t need to work anymore. Just want to do a part time ‘fun’ job for a while. Bought a camper van. Travel around and do a few fun shoots this year. Thinking the local shop might pick me up part time. Just set up bows. Shoot the s***, Make people happy. Sounds really nice right now.


----------



## LampaStamp (Sep 6, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

It all comes down to money.... by that, let me explain.
Do you need Archery as a primary income? Good luck, it’s gonna be a tough road and especially since you don’t have marketing or sales on your resume. Just being honest.

My advice...and it’s not what you’re looking to get into...but get into private security. Way better money...less politics and BS.

Lots of friends on the job. I worry about each and every one of them. A few have retired at a pretty early age and got semi retirement gigs as private security.

Booming market? Marijuana. As it becomes legal in more places, it care, growing and frankly...security needs will go up.
And to be clear, I don’t smoke it or use it... beer is my drug...lol.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Coming from a former shop manager, work archery as a side job for fun not money, good perks on discounts for gear but by no means a solid career choice!

If you fell the need to change careers then do it, hard work always pays off!

Couldn't imagine being a cop ever, nowadays no way in HECK!


----------



## Smokedinpa (Mar 1, 2015)

Contact Kinsey’s archery and see what openings are there. Computer knowledge is a must I’m sure.


----------



## dcjeep69 (Jan 10, 2021)

Lancaster archery is a pretty bug one


----------



## D00M (May 11, 2021)

Reading this post sounds like you read my mind. Also that post with the ICAC cases.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

I was a machinist for 16yrs and then an high voltage electrician for 14yrs, so you can change, it will be hard but if that is what you want to do work hard. You obviously have skills but all new ventures are scary, I also will pray that GOD opens doors.


----------



## bowboxer22 (Jun 10, 2021)

Well I feel you


Ar56903 said:


> I am not sure if this post is appropriate for the general thread or here. I will try here first. I am looking for advice on transferring into the archery industry..
> 
> Sadly, the world has got to the point where I feel the need to leave law enforcement. Being a police officer in 2021 is becoming next to impossible. Especially in a liberal state. As stated, I am looking for any advice on transferring into the archery industry. I am not looking to open my own shop. I’d rather work for a medium to large company doing sales, marketing, etc. Though I have a lengthy resume, my experience is mostly centered around emergency services. It is all I have done since high school. I am definitely not putting all my eggs in this basket. But I want to explore every option open to me. Archery is something I’ve always loved. I also feel most companies in the archery/ hunting world will have values that closely mirror my own.
> 
> ...


Man I was police officer for six years, I love the experience working with the public but to me the job is a joke. You can't do anything because of the left wing junk and political side of it anymore. It was the easiest job I ever had, but no benefits. I left I work as private contracter now, best thing I ever did. I was offered job as game warden in Tennessee but they don't do anything but ride around, I get bored easy and that wouldn't be a good fit. Private sector is good ideal, just find something with good benefits good luck to you


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I would find another career path, use archery as side income. Maybe private/personal security, Scurity consulting, private investigator, look into EMT, fireman. Archery isn't really a significant money making industry. Archery is a side job can make you some OK money in your pocket but nothing significant. The fact that you're on here asking indicate you don't have the background enough to walk in and make a sustainable income at this time.


----------



## Dim5bck (Mar 18, 2016)

I work in law enforcement as well, and the laws in my state just changed drastically, so I know exactly where you are coming from. I have discussed leaving enforcement several times with my wife. I have found it is difficult to continue to fulfill my childhood dream of being in law enforcement when the public and legislators as so quick to negatively judge us for enforcing the law that they created / agreed to. I have not been able to find any better options as of now that would not cause me to have to relocate or take a drastic pay cut (and since I have a single income family that is not on option). So I am not able to be much help getting you into the industry, but I can offer some advice. Stick it out. I know that maybe hard right now but remember the contacts that reminded you why we got into this profession. Try and forget the negative contacts and comments of other people. Put your family and yourself first and don't take the bad things that happen at work and the political BS home. Talk to others in the same situation and vent. As much as I hate the political environment and current status of my state and other states, I know that the nation would be worse off without good cops willing to risk everything to help others. 

If you need to vent DM me.


----------



## 11B2P (Sep 15, 2021)

I hear ya brother. I went out in 2020 on disability, although if that hadn’t happened I’d have been gone by now anyway. It’s not worth the risk of going to prison for doing your job. Good luck with the transition.


----------



## INHUNTR (Dec 7, 2021)

Well I agree with what most have said about the changing of industry/job etc. it will not be easy but I do agree that with enough hard work you can be successful in whatever you put your mind to. Just be willing to put the time/effort into it. 
I know you mentioned you have mainly emergency services background and just a thought but if you work in an area where you can apply to the fire department I’d highly recommend it. If you’re PERF then your time transfers over and it’s a much more rewarding career (I’ve done Military/LEO/FF). This is all dependent on your age/willingness to move to and if you would even enjoy the career to begin with. It’s an amazing career and it’s the most rewarding job I’ve had since the military. I work for a bigger (top 12 in the country) FD and we have been hiring like crazy for years now so the opportunity is there. If you’re interested or want to talk more about it shoot me a pm. And as a career FF working 24/48 you get plenty of time to work on archery 👍🏻. Godspeed and good luck in whatever path you choose.


----------



## greed6467 (Sep 2, 2018)

Best of luck to you, I got 25 yrs. in with Sheriff's Office and evryday with this political group running Washington is a challenge


----------



## Krim559 (2 mo ago)

Ar56903 said:


> I am not sure if this post is appropriate for the general thread or here. I will try here first. I am looking for advice on transferring into the archery industry..
> 
> Sadly, the world has got to the point where I feel the need to leave law enforcement. Being a police officer in 2021 is becoming next to impossible. Especially in a liberal state. As stated, I am looking for any advice on transferring into the archery industry. I am not looking to open my own shop. I’d rather work for a medium to large company doing sales, marketing, etc. Though I have a lengthy resume, my experience is mostly centered around emergency services. It is all I have done since high school. I am definitely not putting all my eggs in this basket. But I want to explore every option open to me. Archery is something I’ve always loved. I also feel most companies in the archery/ hunting world will have values that closely mirror my own.
> 
> ...


I just joined the forum which I heard about from another forum (Rockslide).
I just came across this thread. I have the same background in law enforcement as well and I truly love what I do. I live in a very liberal state making it difficult to perform my daily duties without constantly being labeled as 'racist' even though I'm a first generation born here.

I truly wish you great success in your new endeavor. If I get to the tipping point, I'll be reaching out to see what avenues you decided to take.


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Do like my father did in another industry. Easier now with the Internet. Get the names of the appropriate person in human Resources (used to be Personnel), R&D, sales, manufacturing, QC, etc. and send out a truckload of resumes. Good luck!
Edit: My appreciation for your service as a LEO. I have several friends who are retired and have heard some interesting stories.


----------

